# Nik Collection is back



## mcasan (Jun 6, 2018)

It is $69 with intro price of $49.    Advert says it all works with MacOS now.    Have  not tried it.

Lr + Nik was a powerful combo many years ago.    And in those day Nik cost a lot more.


Homepage - Nik Collection by DxO


----------



## happycranker (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, I paid full price all those years ago, I understand this version is just a bug fix and made stable for 64 bit platforms. I am surprised they did not add at least one new feature! I may wait for a proper update before purchasing.......


----------



## davidedric (Jun 7, 2018)

I understand it to be a code re-write / re-structure, which for me is a welcome first step by establishing a solid platform.  I'll almost certainly buy it, and take the PhotoLab update.
Dave


----------



## thebostonartist (Jun 7, 2018)

Me too, purchased the original for big bucks back in the day.  Then, somehow I lost my credentials and had to purchase it again much later but for the lower price.  Now, I find myself in a position of having to pay for it a third time.  Certainly a first time for that.  : )  I downloaded the free version right before DXO got it, and have been using it ever since.  I downloaded the newer version (trial) just yesterday and can't find a single thing different.  Looks and acts exactly the same as the free version I obtained prior to the DXO acquisition.  I guess code change is it for now, but my previous version works fine.


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 12, 2018)

Something I have heard on the web (so its true LOL)
be carefully downloading   the DXO trial version _*if you already have Nik*_ on your computer as you may well lose your Nik program until you pay the $49 (Au$64).
More than happy to be corrected if that is not right  
Bit hard to add new features to great programs -- IMO; more likely Nik features will be added into dxo and in time Nik  will disappear .


----------



## Smidgely (Jun 26, 2018)

keaghan said:


> Another point, these Nik collection by DxO are not compatible with DxO PhotoLab as can ViewPoint or FilmPack, the other products of DxO.


Yeah, I expected much better integration with Photolab (aka "any") but hopefully, that will come soon and it will be accessible like ViewPoint and FilmPak.
Very happy that Nik is not being abandoned and left to die.

I missed out on the original big bucks release and first bought it via Google - who then made it free soon after, but not soon enough so I could get their refund, dammit!
So here we go again with another purchased version...


----------



## mcasan (Jun 26, 2018)

Smidgely said:


> Yeah, I expected much better integration with Photolab (aka "any") but hopefully, that will come soon and it will be accessible like ViewPoint and FilmPak.
> Very happy that Nik is not being abandoned and left to die.
> 
> I missed out on the original big bucks release and first bought it via Google - who then made it free soon after, but not soon enough so I could get their refund, dammit!
> So here we go again with another purchased version...



At least it was cheaper than the early versions from 10 years ago.


----------



## Smidgely (Jun 26, 2018)

Aye, there is that I guess.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 26, 2018)

I did buy it.  I didn't expect it to be any different, but I hope that DxO survive and prosper.  PhotoLab is an excellent product.
Dave


----------

